
Apple MacBook Pro models deemed a fire risk banned from US flights – TechRadar - rahuldottech
https://www.techradar.com/news/some-macbook-pro-models-are-now-banned-from-us-flights-due-to-fire-risk
======
bradknowles
So, has anyone here actually experienced this problem?

How are they enforcing this?

Just banning any Apple laptop with USB-C/Thunderbolt 3 ports?

Do they make you crack open your laptop and go to the “About this Mac” menu to
pull out your model number, and then make you go to the Apple website to check
your serial number?

------
grzm
4 days ago, over 200 points, over 200 comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20691283](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20691283)

